# Audi 80 B4 undercarriage detailing



## KertP (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello!

Sorry bad english 
How i can clean undercarriage and chassis?

I used pressure washer, but cant get it clean, specially where spare wheel is.

Then i sprayed engine cleaner, and dirt become black , but wont come off


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Jack it up...on axle stands. Bilt Hamber Surfex strong concentration or a strong APC/degreaser on everything...agitate with brushes for extra cleaning power. Pressure wash off. Allow to dry, wipe down with tar and glue remover on microfibres. Then spray a protective film like Bilt Hamber Dynax.


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Couldn't you use Chemical Guys Barebones? Apparently that stuff is just spray on left to set it then rinse off.

Was thinking of buying some myself 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Bare bones is a dressing, not a cleaner. It leaves a great finish and smells fantastic.


----------

